# How to make a glue-up?



## angboy (Feb 25, 2006)

I was trying to make a glue-up pen blank (now that I have my new Grizzly bandsaw and can make nice cuts!). I ran into a problem that I should have thought of before I made cuts in a (Irish bog!) pen blank. I was trying for 2 cuts, angled, with each going the opposite direction from the other. I was then trying to glue pickguard inbetween the wood. The first problem I ran into was that CA glue didn't seem to stick to the pickguard, so I didn't have something fast acting that I could use.

This led to the second problem. I had planned to put my glued up blank in a vise to let it dry and compress. But the different pieces make it so that the middle piece kind of squishes out the center. Now that it happened, I can see why and it seems so obvious! It almost seems like I need something that would be square to wrap around the blank, that would then hold it together from the sides, and then apply the vise.

Can anyone explain how you make a glue-up like this? I have done a couple where all of the cuts were just straight across and those are held in the vise fine, but this has me puzzled as to a solution.


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought some aluminum "L" channel and cut it to length to use on diagonal corners of my glue up blanks.  I then wrap it in tape and, if necessary, stack it under weight on a flat surface.  This usually works though I have had to add a small bar clamp to put pressure along the length of the blank.

Not sophisticated but it works.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the world of experimentation, Angela. For glue-ups of this nature I use an "L" channel, but I mount a piece of scrap wood (using a screw) to the end so it will act as a stop block. Then I clamp the pieces to the channel as I go so that they will stay in alignment. Concerning the pickguard, you need to make sure you rough the surface up a bit so it will have some tooth for the adhesive. I've not tried CA, but I can't imagine it not working if you've removed the gloss surface from the material. I use 5 min epoxy for these types of glue-ups. One more thing. You mentioned making the cuts on your BS. I often do that as well, but make sure you sand the sawed edge square before continuing with the glue-up. Otherwise you won't be very happy with the appearance of the joint.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 25, 2006)

I use plain ole MASKING TAPE. Once the the segments are dry (white glue=20 minutes), I simply peel off the tape and it's ready to go.
This is like an embalming technique but without an Egyptian.
-Peter-[]


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 25, 2006)

I make sure I have some accelerator handy when using ca like that. Using wood glue just finger pressure for a minute then let dry. This is on wax paper or a formica cabinet top.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 25, 2006)

When I do a brass inly in some of my pens I use a drill press vise and a adjustable clamp.  The vise hold the blank from spreading and the clamp holds the blank length wise applying pressure making sure there is no gaps.  I use 5 minute epoxy.




<br />


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 25, 2006)

Try scuffing up the surpace of the pickguard with some fone sandpaper before you glue.  Tahat should help with adhesion.


----------



## jahlg (Feb 26, 2006)

i just did a couple of glue ups with PG material, had no problem with the ca adh. Spread ca on one piece and spray accelerator on the other, then press together. works great IMHO.


----------



## angboy (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jahlg_
> <br />i just did a couple of glue ups with PG material, had no problem with the ca adh. Spread ca on one piece and spray accelerator on the other, then press together. works great IMHO.



That seems so simple, yet also seems brilliant! [:0][:0] (mainly because I hadn't thought of it yet!) I do need to rough up the pickguard surface as was suggested, butI'll try this too!


----------



## punkinn (Feb 26, 2006)

> If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is around to hear it....can I have the wood??????



That's priceless!!  I love it.  []

Nancy


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 26, 2006)

I drill my glue ups first. This will make it a lot easier for you and it will keep all of the segments straight as you apply pressure and spray with accelerate.
You can see how I do it here: http://www.woodpenblanks.com/MorningAfterTutorial.htm
Give it a try. I believe you will be happy with the results.


----------



## tnilmerl (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll get some pics together of the glue-up jig I made from aluminum angle and post here.


----------

